# Solved: BSOD BCCode D1



## jackhanford (Aug 8, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+, AMD64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3071 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, 2047 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 156963 MB, Free - 76896 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, F690GVM
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

This is the first time i have recieved a BCCode D1 as a stop error, i was wondering if i can get some advice on how to fix the problem, i have attached the minidumps.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The log is showing a problem with athrxusb.sys which is a driver for a USB device with an Atheros chip, probably a wireless network adapter.

I can see from the BSOD logs in your other solved thread that you have updated this driver, but the newer one is from 2008, so it is probably an XP or Vista driver. Check around to see if you can find a newer driver.


----------



## jackhanford (Aug 8, 2012)

This wireless network adapter dates back 5 years or so, i wouldn't be suprized if there is no latest version for it, i will check and try to update.
Will keep you posted.

Update: It appears, that there is no latest driver software available for the wireless network adapter for windows 7. I am seeing versions for Windows Vista and XP.


----------



## jackhanford (Aug 8, 2012)

I keep getting the Bluescreen now, I'm wondering if there is any possible driver update for windows 7 or will i have to buy a new wireless network adapter?

Update: Problem Solved, i bought a new wireless network adapter today.


----------

